# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wie heeft er ook myelitis transversa?

## cindsel

Hoi ik ben Cindy en ik ben 18 jaar. Sinds een klein jaar is nu bij mij myelitis transversa geconstateerd. ik ben op zoek naar mede soort genootjes om er mee over te praten. de mensen hier om me heen leven mee maar begrijpen me niet als ik iets zeg of voel en ik wil dit graag bij mijn soortgenootjes kwijt die dit ook hebben

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Cindy,

Vervelend dat je op zo'n jonge leeftijd al zo'n diagnose hebt gekregen!  :Frown: 
Jammer ook dat je veel onbegrip krijgt uit je omgeving, is vaak zo dat mensen die zelf iets niet hebben (gehad) of als een aandoening niet zichtbaar is (in tegenstelling tot bv een gebroken been) ze het niet helemaal begrijpen...
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=402 ervaringen
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...light=myelitis artikel
Misschien heb je daar iets aan?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## demy80

ik ben monique ben 33 jaar.heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat myelitis transversa heb.ik heb het 21 november er last van gekregen.ik heb via google infomatie er over gevonden en uit geprint.

groeten monique

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=34434#post34434

Hebben jullie iets aan deze link?
Verder staan er diverse posten in deze rubriek over dit onderwerp.

----------


## cindsel

Hallo mensen ik heb even een vraagje waar ik al een tijdje mee in me hoofd zit en het antwoord niet kan vinden. Ik heb nu TM bijna 2 jaar en loop steeds slechter, kan mijn handen minder goed gebruiken dan eerst en mijn ogen zijn ook aan het achteruit gaan. TM valt je spieren aan, dat weet iedereen maar hoe zit het dan met je hart? dat is namelijk 1 grote spier? weet iemand hier een antwoord op?

----------

